# Groundworks/Arena construction recs please



## Jnhuk (3 December 2016)

Would love to hear from anyone that put in an arena in Central Scotland/Borders in recent years for recommendations (who to use and/or avoid!) and anything that you learnt from the process that you would do differently. 

Pm me if you prefer 

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Jnhuk (8 December 2016)

anyone?

Was recommended Greenwells near Falkirk by a friend so anyone used them or like to rec anyone else?


----------



## smurf (12 December 2016)

Jnhuk said:



			anyone?

Was recommended Greenwells near Falkirk by a friend so anyone used them or like to rec anyone else?
		
Click to expand...

They did Linda Lucey's arena at Coalsnaughton (Forth View Riding Club) and she speaks highly of them. I have lessons in all weathers in her school and it rides really well even in very wet weather.


----------



## Jnhuk (30 December 2016)

Greenwells are busy atm when I called for info/advice 

Anyone with experiences with Highland Equestrian Construction?


----------



## blood_magik (31 December 2016)

What about Robinsons?
They're based in the borders and do groundworks/equestrian buildings according to their website.


----------



## Jnhuk (1 January 2017)

blood_magik said:



			What about Robinsons?
They're based in the borders and do groundworks/equestrian buildings according to their website.
		
Click to expand...

have you used them? Trying to get with ones that people recommend but seems to be a bit of a minefield as so many friends telling me their horror stories!


----------



## blood_magik (1 January 2017)

I'll PM you, if that's okay...


----------



## Jenni_ (11 January 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/J-Steel-Contracting-782170805226907/

Jason Steel - good friend of mine, comes highly recommended and has worked on projects for some well known yards


----------

